# OC Republican allegedly sent offensive Obama email



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(04-16) 20:26 PDT LOS ANGELES, CA (AP) --

A Southern California Republican Party official was under fire Saturday after allegations she sent an email that included an altered photo depicting President Barack Obama as an ape.
An e-mail reportedly sent by party central committee member Marilyn Davenport shows an image, posed like a family portrait, of chimpanzee parents and child, with Obama's face artificially superimposed on the child. Text beneath the photo reads, "Now you know why no birth certificate."​







Read more: OC Republican allegedly sent offensive Obama email​


----------

